# Hide and Seek



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny likes to play this self-taught game where he will hide behind something, pop up, wait to make sure I see him, and hide again. It's really funny to watch him. If I can get this pic to download, this is him playing his game.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Cute little guy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww that is cute!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Omg that is hilarious!! I wish I had a tiel that is this fun lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny's favourite games are as follows:

1) hide and seek: Sometimes when I get home late, Sunny is so mad at me she will hide---usually inside my bathroom, either on the medicine cabinet or the shower head. I would pretend to look all over, calling her name, but cannot find her.  I would even look inside the toilet but not look at where she is. Then she would get impatient and chirp. And I would start to search frantically but still can't find her.  This would go on until she's so fed up she will jump on my head. Then I would yelp in surprise and say "oh THERE is my Beebee!!!" 

2) Get Back That Pill!: Sunny loves to play this game with her grandpa who would always take a handful of pills every morning. When Grandpa leaves to get water, she will grab the vitamin E (it's a pretty, transparent pill) and run all over the table with it. When Grandpa returns with the water, he would be hopping mad and trying to catch Sunny and make her drop the pill. It's great fun and they both get some exercise out of it. 

3) Escape from the Evil Back-Scratcher!: Sunny's grandpa only scritches her ONCE a day. After she has gotten her nightly scritches, whenever she goes back to Grandpa again, she will get chased away by his back-scratcher. Every evening, Sunny will keep approaching Grandpa in the livingroom only to get chased away that way. As a result, Grandpa can never enjoy a good show on TV in the evening in peace, but Sunny goes to bed thinking that Grandpa has played with her the entire evening.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks. He is a funny little bird. And Annie, too funny. Maybe it's something about tiels named Sunny that they're little play monsters.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

sunnysmom said:


> Thanks. He is a funny little bird. And Annie, too funny. Maybe it's something about tiels named Sunny that they're little play monsters.


Your Sunny is sooooooo cute!!! Yeah my poor Sunny loves her grandpa more than me  and she is always trying to get her grandpa's attention but doesn't get much of it so I guess she would rather get bad attention than no attention at all, like those bratty kids.  She drives him up the wall every night but that is almost the only way she could get her grandpa to react!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Annie said:


> Your Sunny is sooooooo cute!!! Yeah my poor Sunny loves her grandpa more than me  and she is always trying to get her grandpa's attention but doesn't get much of it so I guess she would rather get bad attention than no attention at all, like those bratty kids.  She drives him up the wall every night but that is almost the only way she could get her grandpa to react!


I'm sure she doesn't love him more than you. She's probably like all animals who somehow want attention from the person who doesn't want to give it. (Like I'm allergic to cats, and somehow cats sense this and won't leave me alone. )

Oh and the box in the picture is what I call my $29 box. That's how much the toys were that were in it which Sunny ignores. Instead, he plays with the box. He hides behind it, goes in it, chews on it, pecks at it. It is truly his favorite toy.:wacko:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a cute pic! Hi, Sunny! 

If Sunny really likes boxes, you can give him food boxes in the bottom of his cage (think cereal boxes, or the kind from pasta or rice). Since he's a single male, it doesn't really matter if he sees it as a nesting spot, IMO. If he starts getting too hormonal, you can always take it out. He's probably past that phase in his life, though. My Sunny loooooves his boxes.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That is a good idea. Thanks. I wondered if it would be ok to put a box is his cage. Boxes are his favortie. Although he will run up to any new box outside of his cage I suspect a box in his cage will still take him 2 weeks to touch. Sigh.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

this is really lovely TTvTT


----------

